# Bessie & Bob!- updated with pictures



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I just realized how long its been since I have been around here when I saw 15 pages of new posts! On our farm recently we bought 2 doelings Lizzy & Ellie. Lizzy is growing like a weed and is gorgeous! We have had some problems with Ellie though, she got bottle jaw and just now recovered, she had lost a lot of weight and I'm worried she wont catch up in size...We also brought our friends buck Bob home to breed to Bessie for kids this year (hopefully end of January)! I'm so happy with how Bessie has filled out & I'm excited! Going out to take pics right now so you can see what ya think :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

Congrats on the new herd members! :stars: 
Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

Congrats..can't await to see pics... :thumb: :hi5: :clap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

Thanks guys! here are the lil cuties!  
Lizzie!








Ellie:








Bob:








and for some reason Bessie didnt upload...I'll have to do hers later!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

Nice....... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

Thanks Pam! I really like Lizzie, she is growing really fast & is solid muscle. Ellie, im considering selling but im not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

Your welcome... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Bob!*

I have decided Ellie has 1 more month here & unless she catches up and gains a ton of muscling...she has to go :sigh: I hate doing that but I cant keep something I wouldnt want in my breeding program..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bessie & Bob! PICTURES!!*








&here is Bessie...the spot is where she is regrowing hair from a mineral deficiency. I know it doesnt show her set up but it shows her depth and that is one of her best qualities. She produces the best kids I have ever had on our farm! She is standing wierd, but she has an extremely straight topline when set up & is really thick. He last kid was 48 pounds at weaning!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful Boers! ) I love Bessie's coloring! She is very pretty.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks  She's my favorite


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! I also love Bessie's coloring! Bob is a handsome guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks great... even in an awkward position... :wink: ..I see what you see and I love her coloring as well.... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Pam! She's a sweetheart thats for sure. I cant wait for her kids!


----------

